# Grog!



## Lord Graga (Feb 28, 2004)

Aye pirats'!

whut's dat' wi' da' eval modders' wo's delaytin' our' wondaful' thre'd, eh'?

GROG FOREVA!


----------



## Karnage (Feb 28, 2004)

Lol TRUE !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blue99 (Feb 28, 2004)

G|20G!!


----------



## Leo111 (Feb 28, 2004)

LETS CELEBBRATE WITH GR0G!!!

GROGG!


----------



## Luse (Feb 28, 2004)

There once was a man named Graga
Who lived his whole life for the Groga
He sat with a grin, as it started again
If there is no Grog there is no Graga








GROG 

Slam!!


----------



## Tigerbite (Feb 28, 2004)

/me must get the posters off-topic.
/me mustn't let grog topic start again.
/me will probably fail.


----------



## phuzzz (Feb 28, 2004)

Yeah, Grog's back, beotch!

Whoo!!  GROG!

*slam*


----------



## Dragonlord (Feb 28, 2004)

haha... i'm LMAO... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... back for more... where's Myke's grog??


----------



## Akoji (Feb 28, 2004)

Anyone here know who invinted Grog!??

Cuz he's a genious!!! i want to know him!!! 

gRoG!!!!


----------



## Lord Graga (Feb 28, 2004)

QUOTE(Luse @ Feb 28 2004 said:


> There once was a man named Graga
> Who lived his whole life for the Groga
> He sat with a grin, as it started again
> If there is no Grog there is no Graga


Oh, I am moved all into the depths of my pirate heart!


GROG!


----------



## Kyoji (Feb 28, 2004)

QUOTE(DarkRamza @ Feb 28 2004 said:


> Anyone here know who invinted Grog!??
> 
> Cuz he's a genious!!! i want to know him!!!
> 
> gRoG!!!!


Lord Graga, you twit. 
GROG!


----------



## alfre (Feb 28, 2004)

why is GROG testing area??
it should be off-topic now that they will remove it anyway


----------



## .Ken^ (Feb 28, 2004)

.................................GROG!


----------



## NeoBahamut (Feb 28, 2004)

GGGRRROOOGGG!!! *burp*

-Bahamut Unsummoned-


----------



## Dragonlord (Feb 29, 2004)

uhm... because this way removing the topic will not mess around with post counts... hehe... database-integrity


----------



## Kyoji (Feb 29, 2004)

Must push grog to page 2!
GROG!


----------



## Tigerbite (Feb 29, 2004)

...sooo....what about that NBA game last night...wasn't it the best game you ever seen...


----------



## Opium (Feb 29, 2004)

let me set the scene for the grog topic


----------



## GoodKupo (Feb 29, 2004)

Whoa hes fat O_O. He a lazy bum that does nothing, but sit in the bar drinking "Grog" 24/7.
GROG


----------



## .Ken^ (Feb 29, 2004)

Ah... Gotta love that picture


----------



## Bamboo (Feb 29, 2004)

WHAt THE HELL IS HTIS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoodKupo (Feb 29, 2004)

^Confused me
GROG
*Goodkupo burps
Cya yers all at teh wonderful bar


----------



## Bridgy84 (Feb 29, 2004)

Ah yes to a new start for GRog 
GRog grOG gRoG slam


----------



## .Ken^ (Feb 29, 2004)

Grog is good, grog is great
We'll obey Grog, as of this date!

GROG!


----------



## Kyoji (Feb 29, 2004)

GROG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
4EVAR


----------



## mrSmiles (Feb 29, 2004)

QUOTE(Kyoji @ Feb 28 2004 said:


> GROG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 4EVAR


YEAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! GROG all the way


----------



## Revolution Die (Feb 29, 2004)

One more for the road.....GroG?


----------



## Dark Dude 98 (Feb 29, 2004)

Grog > Food wait Grog = Food!


----------



## GouK (Feb 29, 2004)

I totally don't get this topic no matter how much I understand so I just must ask. What is Grog?


----------



## blue99 (Feb 29, 2004)

QUOTE(GouK @ Feb 29 2004 said:


> What is Grog?


Fruit Juice+Alcohol=G|20G


----------



## Koekie (Feb 29, 2004)

grog is dying.
or better, it's dying again.


----------



## Revolution Die (Feb 29, 2004)

grog!


----------



## alfre (Feb 29, 2004)

it's not fun anymore now that they allow grog
waaaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Lord Graga (Mar 1, 2004)

QUOTE(Koekie @ Feb 29 2004 said:


> grog is dying.
> or better, it's dying again.


Yooo stinky landcrab!

Whattaya say, mean? this stinky shiprat's gotta be punishd!


SECOND THAT!


----------



## NaVy_SeAl (Mar 1, 2004)

Grog forever !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dice (Mar 1, 2004)

As official GROG administrator #5 I wish everyone a happy grog time here


----------



## Lord Graga (Mar 1, 2004)

QUOTE(Bamboo @ Feb 29 2004 said:


> WHAt THE HELL IS HTIS!!!!!!!!!!


HITS = HAZARDOUS TECHNICAL INFORMATION SERVICES


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Mar 1, 2004)

GROG Lite!


----------



## matt1freek (Mar 1, 2004)

@11 |-|@!1 73|-| 1337 9|209 !1!!111!!1!!11!LOL1!1!


----------



## Hybrid Stigmata (Mar 1, 2004)

QUOTE(Koekie @ Feb 29 2004 said:


> grog is dying.
> or better, it's dying again.


very true


----------



## phuzzz (Mar 2, 2004)

Grog may die in post, but it will always live on in our hearts, and all that other sentimental crap.

GROG!

*slam*


----------



## dice (Mar 2, 2004)

yep. . . 

*sips some grog*


----------



## .Ken^ (Mar 3, 2004)

GROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOG


----------



## chetzboy (Mar 3, 2004)

QUOTE(.Ken^ @ Mar 3 2004 said:


> GROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> OOOOO
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> OOOOO
> ...


How many "O"s are there?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





GROOOGGGG!!!!


----------



## alfre (Mar 4, 2004)

(100*4)-3=397 "O"s


----------



## JeX- (Mar 4, 2004)

FUCK ME AND YOU! 


*grog*

XD

-JeX-


----------



## Lord Graga (Mar 4, 2004)

GROG >


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Mar 4, 2004)

QUOTE(Lord Graga @ Mar 4 2004 said:


> GROG >


What he said. And one more.

GROG! *slam*

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Luse (Mar 4, 2004)

^ I hope you come on IQC a bit more then you seem to be latley, been back for a week and still haven't seen you online...

So I'll just start drinking alot of Grog until such time...

GROG

Slam


----------



## Garageboy101 (Mar 5, 2004)

*Poops in grog* WOW chocolate flavor!


----------



## Akoji (Mar 5, 2004)

Grog im lovin'it!!!

hehehe... and i pay grog for everyone


----------



## root02 (Mar 6, 2004)

groggitygroggtygroggityGROG!!!!

SLAM!!

Thankyew, thankyew...


[[email protected]]# logoff


----------



## Opium (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi i'm Opium and I've been grog free since the grog topic was locked about 3 months ago

:: the anti-grog help group cheers ::

Wait I haven't finished! I wanted to say one more thing......................GROG!

:: Opium grabs a grog and skulls it ::


----------



## .Ken^ (Mar 6, 2004)

My old man can't get a grog because his old man won't give another old man a bear. 
Let's get him!


----------



## Bridgy84 (Mar 6, 2004)

There can only be one grog.......
slam gulp 
oh well none works


----------



## Opium (Mar 6, 2004)

^I can imagine in your sig instead of circles, pacman is drinking down grogs in a row.


----------



## Bridgy84 (Mar 6, 2004)

^heheh now that gives me a idea.  now i ust have to reanimate my dead laptop.
oh well this grogs for you lappy.


----------



## .Ken^ (Mar 6, 2004)

....Grog?


----------



## chetzboy (Mar 6, 2004)

Yes, *GROGGGG*


----------



## alfre (Mar 6, 2004)

QUOTE(phuzzz @ Mar 2 2004 said:


> Grog may die in post, but it will always live on in our hearts, and all that other sentimental crap.
> 
> GROG!
> 
> *slam*


whatever


----------



## Mac2492 (Mar 6, 2004)

WOW!!! Even tempest grogs!!! GROG!!!


----------



## jumpman17 (Mar 6, 2004)

QUOTE(Mac2492 @ Mar 6 2004 said:


> WOW!!! Even tempest grogs!!! GROG!!!


Tempest has always groged.

GROG!


----------



## Mac2492 (Mar 6, 2004)

Haha, I never said he just started! I just said he grogs! GROG!


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Mar 8, 2004)

I grog. I grog a lot, actually, but I've been in moderation lately due to the whole university student thing.

What none of you know is that we've renamed one of the campus bars "moderation".

GROG wa owaranai! 

-Tempest out.-


----------



## mole_incarnate (Mar 8, 2004)

Mayhap in 7 or so months I shal see the sweet snifter of grog, but untill then.... 

Introducing new Grog-Lite! Guaranteed not to get you drunk till the third sip!


----------



## .Ken^ (Mar 8, 2004)

........................Grog?


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 8, 2004)

Slam X


----------



## Luse (Mar 8, 2004)

www.GROGSLAM.com

*BURP*


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Mar 9, 2004)

QUOTE(Luse @ Mar 7 2004 said:


> www.GROGSLAM.com
> 
> *BURP*


I tried registering that, but it looks like my requisition forms were being misguided.

GROG!

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Luse (Mar 12, 2004)

I need to 

GROG

For the person above me thread

Is going to the dogs

GROG

SLAM


----------



## .Ken^ (Mar 12, 2004)

Grog.


----------



## Kyoji (Mar 13, 2004)

only 4 pages?! GROG!


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 13, 2004)

QUOTE(Luse @ Mar 12 2004 said:


> I need to
> 
> GROG
> 
> ...














 grog


----------



## Koekie (Mar 13, 2004)

grog

the fun is gone in this new thread.


----------



## Kyoji (Mar 14, 2004)

QUOTE(Koekie @ Mar 13 2004 said:


> grog
> 
> the fun is gone in this new thread.


Yea it is. we need a new mascot grog smiley, somethign to livein the aprty, bring back the GROG golden age. Alas, such shall never happen..


----------



## phuzzz (Mar 14, 2004)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!  We must not let Grog die!!!!!

GROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROG
GROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROG
GROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROG
GROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROG
GROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROG
GROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROG
GROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROGGROG


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Mar 14, 2004)

/me is too tired to grog right now. Despite the fact that this post exists.

He is not, however, going to Person above Meh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Tempest out.-


----------



## KotaInka2 (Mar 15, 2004)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Mar 13 2004 said:


> /me is too tired to grog right now. Despite the fact that this post exists.
> 
> He is not, however, going to Person above Meh.
> 
> ...


blah blah blah  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bah!


----------



## Luse (Mar 21, 2004)

This Grog goes out to Ronin, who according to his sig may never be on GBAtemp again...

GROG

*Pours Grog on Floor*

Slams tankard on table...


----------



## NaVy_SeAl (Mar 21, 2004)

We need grog grog grog grog!!!

We need grog grog grog grog!!!!!!

........................................................


----------



## sVc_Chaos (Mar 27, 2004)

Grog
too full XP anyway GROG!!


----------



## Ruth (May 1, 2004)

Time for some more GROG...
Happy GROG Birthday to Lord Graga!

*SLAM*


----------



## dice (May 1, 2004)

yeah GROG GROG GROG!


----------



## blueskies (May 1, 2004)

i so meant to post this soon after i took it.  oh well.
GROG!


----------



## NeoBahamut (May 11, 2004)

What happened to our GroG spirit???
Must GroG again!!!
Let's revive GroG!!

-Bahamut Unsummoned-


----------



## garydudekpoke (May 25, 2004)

Grog.
Something better then counting to 1,000


----------



## Telvin_3D (May 25, 2004)

99 bottles of Grog on the, 99 bottles of Grog
Take one down and pass it around
98 bottles of Grog on the wall...


GROG!


----------



## Majink (May 25, 2004)

GROG!!! *slams his grog down on the table*
MUST DRINK GROG!!!!!


----------



## Garageboy101 (May 25, 2004)

GROG!!! This is my like 40th post today! i am a spammer! woot grog grog grog grgog grog


----------



## Majink (May 26, 2004)

I have an idea! (strange huh? an idea! whoda thought it!) anyway we should all appoint a king of Grog to rule over the distribution of Grog in Gbatemp! GROG!


----------



## Telvin_3D (May 26, 2004)

That would be Lord Graga.  He of the great Grog

GROG!


----------



## Majink (May 26, 2004)

Lord Graga for King-o-Grog distribution!! all hail Lord Graga! i shall be the humble peasant who tests grog for poison so he doesnt die..man what a great job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...


----------



## Lord Graga (Jun 1, 2004)

You are now my official humble peasant!


----------



## dice (Jun 1, 2004)

... GROGOROGOROG!


----------



## gmidnight (Jun 27, 2004)

Not to dredge up an old topic but a promise is a promise and I like to keep my word.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This one's for Luse.
*GROG!*


----------



## Luse (Jun 27, 2004)

LOL...


Had I not stopped posting GROG I probably wouldn't have gotten sick a few days ago...

GROG for gmidnight who has an interesting user name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





GROG > u


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jun 27, 2004)

Grog for Luse, for reasons well-deserved!

GROG!!! *Slam*

-Tempest out.-


----------



## root02 (Jun 27, 2004)

Barkeep, bring us another round for these three good fellas here..
....
Barkeep?
...
damn, bot's down again..

GROG
*CHUG*
*SLAM*


[[email protected]]# logoff


----------



## Akoji (Jun 27, 2004)

I Pay Grog for Fellow here !!!  
Let Drink Grog AllNite For This Happy And Warm Hotel that Gbatemp is!
GroG 4 Live!!!!


----------



## skruv (Jul 1, 2004)

I want to flash my new avatar made by me.
Ain't it lovely, GROG!

GROG!


----------



## Xanthious (Jul 1, 2004)

Times are rough here at Hotel GBATemp make mine a double. 

*SLAM*

GROG !


----------



## mynimal (Sep 27, 2004)

...GROG!

._. We need more topics like this. GBATemp's no fun to me anymore.


----------



## NeoBahamut (Sep 27, 2004)

*gasps*
This topic is back

must G120G too

GGRRRROOOOOOGGG 

-Bahamut Unsummoned-


----------



## Smef (Sep 27, 2004)

GROG!!


----------



## Luse (Sep 27, 2004)

Ahi I hear ya, we need more fun around these parts...

Best way to start is with a....


GROG!!!!!


----------



## Xanthious (Sep 27, 2004)

Holy Sh*t back from the dead this topic is, to celebrate its return Grog all around

GROG !!!!!!!


----------



## Gorg2 (Sep 27, 2004)

yay, my fav drink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  btw, that's my name backwards "2 (to) Grog"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  cheers!


----------



## Bridgy84 (Sep 27, 2004)

Oh sweet liquid of life Grog how i have missed you 
***slam***


----------



## mynimal (Sep 27, 2004)

...Yay!

Grog!

*Home sick today (Or am I!?)*


----------



## Luse (Sep 27, 2004)

The Grog is the life...

A Grog by any other name wouldn't smell as Groggy...

How much Grog could a Grog Grog Grog, if a Grog Grog could Grog Grog?


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Sep 27, 2004)

[AlanJackson+JimmyBuffett]
Pour me somethin' tall and strong,
Like a hurricane, before I go insane.
It's only half past twelve, but I don't care.
It's 5:00 somewhere!
[/countryvoice]

*slam*

Luse: A grog grog would grog as much groug as a grog grog could grog if a grog could grog grog!

*slams again for good measure*

*Realizes he just ordered a full tankard for each time he said "grog" and his wallet is trying to run away*

-Tempest out.-


----------



## mynimal (Sep 27, 2004)

Hmm.... *Makes Tempest go bankrupt*


Grog grog grog grog grog grog grog grog grog grog grog grog grog grog grog grog grog grog grog grog grog grog grog grog grog grog grog grog grog grog grog grog grog grog grog grog 

Boo ya.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Oct 11, 2004)

Now we all have reason to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! It's part of the board now!

By the way, for fun, I put in lots of colons into Ahi's quote, and here's the result.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *THE FOLLOWING ERROR(S) WERE FOUND*
> 
> You have posted a message with more emoticons that this board allows. Please reduce the number of emoticons you've added to the message



I'm glad we have some defense against rampant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ing.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Dark[Devil] (Oct 11, 2004)

GR0G 4 L1F3


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 11, 2004)

Fack! Someone once told me a grog was an imaginary hotel.....


----------



## mynimal (Oct 11, 2004)

One word: IT'S ALIIIIVE!!11

Hey, shut up. I know. I'm drunk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Oct 10 2004 said:


> Now we all have reason to
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I went to the GBATemp portal rioght when you posted that topic. I got to the portal right when you did it so close that ti hadn't even appeared in the portal (I guess that's possible).  Anyway, I posted a reply (Well, I didn't post it...I tested the emoticons and got that same message.

And about the colons being put into my post? I have one thing to say...: You have a lot of time on your hands


----------



## Dark[Devil] (Oct 11, 2004)

QUOTE(Ahi @ Oct 10 2004 said:


> I have one thing to say...


I Have one thing to say 2...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 GROG!!


----------



## Xanthious (Oct 11, 2004)

Who would I be if I didnt drink to the new smileys. . . . . GROG !!!


----------



## Xeago (Oct 11, 2004)

Yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would love to drink up, but it seems I've lost my recipe, some one have a spare?


----------



## mynimal (Oct 11, 2004)

I'll make this simple....





Grog.


----------



## Lord Graga (Nov 15, 2004)

Grog miladyes.


----------



## Revolution Die (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## Lord Graga (Nov 23, 2004)




----------



## mynimal (Nov 23, 2004)

WOO!


Grog!


----------



## Qith (Nov 24, 2004)

...Grogdor The Burninator?


----------



## Qith (Nov 23, 2005)

*OMG*BBQ I JUST SAVED THIS TOPIC FROM BEING DEAD FOR AN ENTIRE YEAR

*GROGZ 4 ERVYONEE!!1~*


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Nov 23, 2005)

GRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARWG


----------



## memyselfandi (Nov 23, 2005)

grog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirtie (Nov 23, 2005)

I think it shoulda stayed dead ><


----------



## bakhalishta (Nov 23, 2005)

Hey Hey Hey GROG


----------



## dEC0DED (Nov 23, 2005)

grogs?


----------



## flashermac (Nov 29, 2005)

testing new sig with a nice hot cup of grog


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Nov 29, 2005)

Right.. wth are grogs?


----------



## teh_raf3 (Nov 29, 2005)

For the creative ones =p

http://www.globalgourmet.com/food/foodscpe...tails/grog.html


----------



## Foppzter (Nov 29, 2005)

What the...


----------



## dice (Nov 29, 2005)

omfgrog


----------



## Issac (Nov 29, 2005)

you, my friend, is a grog-frog


----------



## phuzzz (Nov 29, 2005)

GROG LIVES!!!!!


----------



## dEC0DED (Nov 29, 2005)

anyone have that grog grape drink ? it's ever so tastey.


----------



## flashermac (Nov 30, 2005)

ive had a czech rum, sugar and hot water drink called groga (i think) which is beautiful, tastes like alcoholic liquid raisins


----------



## GoodKupo (Nov 30, 2005)

QUOTE(Qith @ Nov 24 2004 said:


> ...Grogdor The Burninator?
> 
> His next post
> 
> ...


Wtf with the dates?
GROG!


----------



## Foppzter (Nov 30, 2005)

He got so many groggs so he went back in time?


----------



## Eruonen (Nov 30, 2005)

QUOTE(GoodKupo @ Nov 30 2005 said:


> QUOTE(Qith @ Nov 24 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > ...Grogdor The Burninator?
> ...



One's from 2004, the other from 2005


----------



## phuzzz (Nov 30, 2005)

Seriously, you guys need to read better.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GROG!


----------



## Luse (Nov 30, 2005)

QUOTE(phuzzz @ Nov 30 2005 said:


> Seriously, you guys need to read better....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I can't read what you type, my eyes are shot from all the 

GROG!!!


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 30, 2005)

Remember kids!

Don't grog and Mario Kart!


----------



## bakhalishta (Dec 6, 2005)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Nov 30 2005 said:


> Remember kids!
> 
> Don't grog and Mario Kart!



heh. The first time i saw someone snaking in WFC, I thought he was drunk  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GROG


----------



## Eruonen (Dec 6, 2005)

Lol @ bakhalishta
Grog!!!


----------



## phuzzz (Dec 6, 2005)

My grog will live on...


----------



## Julee (Jan 3, 2006)

Now you too can make grog at home, all it takes is this 4 part set.
Set includes:
A spoon (caution may cause loss of eye in extreme cases of retardation)
A Glass (Do not eat, may cause painful bowel movements)
A plastic baggie of what appears to be sugar...or flour....or perhaps cocaine...
A Bottle of lemon juice
A bottle of Bacardi's 

Warning may cause upset stomach, dizzyness, stupidity, loss of shirts of females, lowered inhibitions, inability to properly satisfy a woman, irritability, unconciousness, misplacement of keys, the purchase of tacky lawn furniture and accessories, the creation of ill begotten kids with faces like the rear end of a pug, etc.

so uhh.... DRINK UP GROG





















[Edit:] Damn hotlink assholes


----------



## dice (Nov 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Lord Graga @ Feb 28 2004 said:


> Aye pirats'!
> 
> whut's dat' wi' da' eval modders' wo's delaytin' our' wondaful' thre'd, eh'?
> 
> *GROG FOREVA!*


----------



## tshu (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## ediblebird (Nov 17, 2006)

QUOTE(tshu @ Nov 17 2006 said:


>


thats the most on topic post i've ever seen.
i salute you


----------



## iza (Mar 8, 2007)

grog?


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 15, 2007)

two pints of guinness. Oh silly me i mean grog


----------



## wohoo (Apr 1, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAAHA! seriously, i really LOL:ed at the "sticky" with the name "grog" 

gogo gbatempers!


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 1, 2007)

- Sam


----------



## Sil3n7 (May 2, 2007)




----------



## dice (May 2, 2007)

wow it's literally a grog a month here atm


----------



## dice (May 2, 2007)

and how the hell does a topic like this have more views than this topic which has lasted for 3 years?


----------



## Regiiko (May 9, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ May 3 2007 said:


> and how the hell does a topic like this have more views than this topic which has lasted for 3 years?



Young people nowadays are into young japanese girls and surgical knives.


----------



## OSW (May 9, 2007)

Lulz. It's true.

The grog will help you forget


----------



## Bridgy84 (Jul 4, 2007)

Happy 4th of July fellow Americans.  But wait there is more!! Happy Canada day Canadians.  I know it is a few days late but still!! 
Here is a GROG for us all for one reason or another.


----------



## nintendofreak (Jul 4, 2007)

I GROG for world peace!!


----------



## lagman (Jul 4, 2007)

QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Jul 4 2007 said:


> I GROG for world peace!!



I'll join you on that GROG


----------



## Neko (Jul 4, 2007)

Monkey island 1+2+3 for the win.

(Translation of above : I'm Guybrush Threepwood , a mighty Pirate. ) xD


----------



## Deleted member 49417 (Jul 8, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Jul 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Jul 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I GROG for world peace!!
> ...



GROG ftw!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Boredom ftw!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Do what you want cuz a pirate is free, you are a pirate!


----------



## coolbho3000 (Sep 28, 2007)

I've been busy playing this game for the past few days:
http://www.bfpirates.com/

The medpacks... are GROG!!! I'm not joking.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 3, 2007)

Haven't had ne'er bit o' grog in a few moons.
Kinda early yet, but


----------



## dice (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Oct 14, 2007)

me like


----------



## coolbho3000 (Oct 15, 2007)

Arr GROG!!!


----------



## notnarb (Oct 22, 2007)

http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/8779/groooogex0.jpg


----------



## Jaejae (Dec 18, 2007)

Oh my, I sense an epic bump.




Pic was too epic not to bump.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## VVoltz (Dec 19, 2007)

Yes! gog!

Sogy, I'm fgench.


----------



## MC DUI (Dec 19, 2007)

@ that pic...


----------



## Shinji (Dec 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Jaejae @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> Oh my, I sense an epic bump.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hear hear!!


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 10, 2008)

Shinji said:
			
		

> QUOTE(Jaejae @ Dec 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my, I sense an epic bump.
> ...


I bump Shinji!, I mean, in the good sense of the expression.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## OrcMonkey© (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## The Worst (Jun 2, 2008)

kirbyman123 said:
			
		

>



party foul.  your spilling your grog all over the place.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 29, 2008)

...I cant believe that this was stickied. I've been seeing it here for a while now, but I never came in. I cant believe this got stickied...even in the Testing Area....

I mean, come on folks? Is this or isn't this GBATemp.net!?!?! Where people are supposed to have standards!!!


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jun 29, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> ...I cant believe that this was stickied. I've been seeing it here for a while now, but I never came in. I cant believe this got stickied...even in the Testing Area....
> 
> I mean, come on folks? Is this or isn't this GBATemp.net!?!?! Where people are supposed to have standards!!!








 MOAR GROG PLZ!


----------



## Regiiko (Sep 23, 2008)

I've tried all sorts of mixes with Absinthe, and I can never shake that bitter taste.

Help plix!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 23, 2008)

u suk

*Posts merged*


----------



## SkankyYankee (Sep 23, 2008)

Grog Bump!


----------



## Regiiko (Sep 23, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> u suk
> 
> *Posts merged*



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raika (Oct 10, 2008)

ITS TIME TO PARTY!!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## Curley5959 (Oct 18, 2008)

My b'day tomoz so its time to partay..


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 18, 2008)

PARTY!


----------



## Frog (Oct 18, 2008)

party time!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 20, 2008)

A thread opened sooo long ago is still in use. Amazing. GROG! xD I don't think we use this term that much in Australia do we.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 21, 2008)

GROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOG!


----------



## Rod (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2008)

Rod said:
			
		

>








Awesome to the extreme


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 25, 2008)

THIS!
IS!
GROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOG


----------



## imz (Nov 22, 2008)

Grog!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 23, 2008)

Sorry you crazy grog lovers... I'm underage


----------



## Raika (Nov 23, 2008)

Me too, but who cares! GROG!


----------



## da_head (Nov 23, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> Sorry you crazy grog lovers... I'm underage


so? lol


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 23, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> Sorry you crazy grog lovers... I'm underage


What people dont know wont hurt anyone


----------



## Banger (Nov 23, 2008)

Grog FTW of course.


----------



## Raika (Nov 25, 2008)

mEgA GRoG!


----------



## MyauChanDesu (Nov 30, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> Sorry you crazy grog lovers... I'm underage



me too!






  anyways


----------



## Galacta (Dec 2, 2008)

EPIC GROG.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 2, 2008)

GROG


----------



## xalphax (Dec 2, 2008)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> GROG



OMG (whereas the G stands for GROG)


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 2, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> MegaAce™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o mei GROG?


----------



## polle123 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hell YEAH
O MY GROG! 
PERIOD


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 5, 2008)

Grog=no


----------



## Galacta (Dec 5, 2008)

Ahem.
We are far too drunk already.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh


----------



## xalphax (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## iPikachu (Dec 10, 2008)

?


----------



## xalphax (Dec 12, 2008)

where is the creep-grog-smiley?


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 8, 2009)

Pixelated boose is okay if you're a minor.


----------



## Man18 (Feb 6, 2009)

OH NOM NOM NOM NOM GTN DRNK YAYS


----------



## MasterHand300 (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## Bridgy84 (Feb 28, 2009)

Bridgy84 said:
			
		

> Ah yes to a new start for GRog
> GRog grOG gRoG slam



Here is a big glass of Grog celebrating this most recent Grog threads 5 year Anniversary.  My first post was in it was 5 years ago to this day!!!












SLAM!!!

P.S. I love you guys.
P.S.S That was the Grog talking.... Or was it?


----------



## SkankyYankee (Mar 14, 2009)

:creepgrog:


----------



## kjean (Apr 29, 2009)

for great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 justice!


----------



## zeromac (May 24, 2009)

how the hell did this get stickied? doesnt the edge of the fourm have standards anymore? =.=''


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2009)

Hey, Vulpes_Abnocto told me this in secret, as he was walking me through a tour of GBAtemp:

"Now listen here laddie *burp*,  this one's my favorite thread of all time...blah blah blah blah blah blah blah." 

Then he puked.

Anyways, Grog!!


----------



## iPikachu (May 28, 2009)

and a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to everyone here!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Hadrian (Jun 29, 2009)

zeromac said:
			
		

> how the hell did this get stickied? doesnt the edge of the fourm have standards anymore? =.=''


Shows that you are still a newbie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You can't comment of "standards" as this thread pre-dates your existence on this forum, the original Grog! thread pre-dates my existence by 2 years and was created by a member who joined when this forum wasn't even a year old.

Also this was started when EoF was called Testing Area.


----------



## ThetaSigma10 (Jul 11, 2009)

GROGS 4 FROGS


----------



## luke_c (Aug 8, 2009)

DO u haz Grog? I haz Grog ;D


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 8, 2009)

I haz Pepsi


----------



## xalphax (Aug 25, 2009)

got grog?


----------



## Jdbye (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## noobwarrior7 (Oct 21, 2009)

if juice is to juicy
what milk is to milky
then grog is undoubtedly akin to groggy.


----------



## sportscarmadman (Oct 27, 2009)

GROG IS NICE!!!!!!!


----------



## luke_c (Oct 27, 2009)

sportscarmadman said:
			
		

> GROG IS NICE!!!!!!!


Yes it is.


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Nov 11, 2009)

WIN!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 14, 2009)

At one point or another everything is


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 6, 2009)

The answer to life, the universe and everything is Grog!


----------



## xalphax (Dec 6, 2009)

in the morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at midday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in the evening


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 17, 2009)

would chicken taste like candy if chicken was candy?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 17, 2009)

.:Crimonite:. said:
			
		

> would chicken taste like candy if chicken was candy?


No, candy would taste like chicken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Spoiler



Oh, and combo broken


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 19, 2009)

Well, I restart the combo!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 5, 2010)

on the bottom of the stickies?

up to the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Raika (Jan 5, 2010)

I want to know why this is stickied.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 5, 2010)

because someone found 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to be a wonderful idea, worth a sticky.


----------



## haflore (Jan 5, 2010)

stickied makes no sense, oh well


----------



## Sop (Dec 13, 2010)

GROGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!


----------

